# she's in heat!



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey guys my lab is in heat. This is the first female I've ever owned so I was just wondering how long it usually lasts.
Thanks,
Smell

P.S. If anyone has any advice on how I'm supposed to explain these changes to her that would be helpful too! I haven't practiced the father/daughter talk yet.


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

She'll spot for 11 to 14 days. She will be the most fertile from the 11th to the 16 or 17th day. But each dog is just a little different.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Remember that a male can smell a female in heat up to 6 miles away. I have experienced males making 6 foot fences, tearing apart fences, or digging under fences just to get to the female. They will do absolutely anything to get to her.

I hope you have her inside.


----------



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys. I know all too well already about the males smelling her...I live 2 miles from the closest neighbor and I've had dogs in my yard already. She's locked in the porch now and will be spendin alot of time there!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

my shorthair had her first cycle a few weeks ago, and it was my first experience with it to. like they said, the males will do anything to get to her, including tear the trim off your house windows, and ripping up the door jamb. and a pellet in the *** just seems to encourage them. my vet said his got nailed through the fence once, so be careful.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

get her fixed, it's easier.

xdeano


----------



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

He got her through the fence? haha She's spendin her days locked in the house now.

deano- My plan is to get her bred at least once but not ready for pups just yet. Then she'll be fixed for sure. It would make things alot easier if she was though!


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

It will last around 3 weeks.Be sure to keep her locked up!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Bigboy7 (Apr 13, 2007)

neb_bo said:


> my vet said his got nailed through the fence once, so be careful.


I had that happen to a female of mine a while back :roll:


----------

